# MomentMaker.live - Render Twitch clips online to a single video



## bipycxp (Nov 8, 2020)

bipycxp submitted a new resource:

MomentMaker.live - Render Twitch clips online to a single video - Show off your best moments to everyone!



> Hey folks! I created MomentMaker to help streamers create videos with their best moments in few clicks.
> 
> With it you don't need to download each clip manually and join them in difficult software like Sony Vegas.
> 
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------

